# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Colin Kaepernick

## MuscleScience

My take on the guy is I think he hit his head last year and isn't thinking straight. Clearly when you are on the fense about being a starter or not, you want to focus on winning your job. 

I support his right to protest and I don't think it's unamerican to not stand for the national anthem. In fact it's exactly the fundamental rights of the constitution that allow him to do so. 

However, I think he picked a rather tasteless and not so great way to get his message across. Especially they way he took at shot at police.

----------


## songdog

I lost all respect for the guy.I hope he ends up working in a 7-11 somewhere.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I lost all respect for the guy.I hope he ends up working in a 7-11 somewhere.


He is so misinformed and he says it's not a shot at the police then he wears those socks with cop pigs. He is battling oppression, but wears a Fidel Castro shirt. He got butt hurt over the offseason, read a few Twitter post and decided to lash out. He gets is information from 140 character Twitter post that are artificially skewed to controversial topics by Twitter. Then isn't informed enough to know where to find real information. 

Jason Whitlock of Fox Sports has been dismantling Colin on this. If you're going to go out on a limb, just make sure you are full informed so you can defend your argument.

----------


## RaginCajun

i think the NFL or the 49ers need to make a stand. he WORKS for them so he should abide by their rules. 

if he doesn't like it, quit!

----------


## Sfla80

> i think the NFL or the 49ers need to make a stand. he WORKS for them so he should abide by their rules.
> 
> if he doesn't like it, quit!


There is a rumor that there will be an ENTIRE team sitting on sunday

----------


## RaginCajun

> There is a rumor that there will be an ENTIRE team sitting on sunday


yeah heard that, Seattle

----------


## kelkel

Kaepernick simply doesn't have the facts to back up his claims. Another misdirected, false narrative:

----------


## Obs

Great post kelkel!

----------


## Proximal



----------


## Megalodon6

He had to have known this wouldn't have worked out well for him. To me it's just idiotic, just like the op stated he could have went about raising awareness in many more ways

----------


## MuscleScience

I get what he thinks he is trying to do. He just responded to Trent dilfer my saying police are "murdering his people." Which is a false narrative as Kel mentions. He had started a conversation but I am not sure it's the one he wanted. For police they feel it's strictly anti police rhetoric. Its viewed my many as black vs white and so on. I think it got away from him before he really understood what he said.

----------


## Livinlean

Other athletes are following suit and kaep's jersey sales have sky rocket. I think I read he was 20th on his team for jersey sales and now is 2nd in the NFL. 

I think how he went about it was flawed and not very well thought out but looks like its turned out well for him because of so many vets publicly backing him.

----------


## RigPig

I'm not even an American and this fuckin goof and all the twisted retards that support & follow suit pisses me off.
Despite which ever statement you're trying to make you still should be required by law to stand for the Anthem. You aren't making a positive statement, no matter how hard you try, by disgracing the ones that fought and died for that Anthem, that country and your fuckin freedom. All you're doing is disrespecting the millions who never had anything to do with your petty little grievances. 
You want to protest police brutality or oppression, do it another time. A few minutes out of your life to stand for an anthem and show respect still leaves you with most of the day to make a stance using another platform. 
If your life in that country is so bad, move to any single one of the hundreds of countries with on-going civil war, genocide and unrest for a bit and see what real fucking oppression is. 
Spoiled fucks these days, We all need to bring back conscription and make mandatory Military service a rule. Maybe once they get a first hand look at what's going on elsewhere they'll stop shitting in their own back yard...
I wonder what their families think of them, If my kids ever did this id beat their asses!

I don't give a flying fuck who disagrees with me, you can fuck off too!

----------


## kelkel

Well said RP!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I'm not even an American and this fuckin goof and all the twisted retards that support & follow suit pisses me off.
> Despite which ever statement you're trying to make you still should be required by law to stand for the Anthem. You aren't making a positive statement, no matter how hard you try, by disgracing the ones that fought and died for that Anthem, that country and your fuckin freedom. All you're doing is disrespecting the millions who never had anything to do with your petty little grievances. 
> You want to protest police brutality or oppression, do it another time. A few minutes out of your life to stand for an anthem and show respect still leaves you with most of the day to make a stance using another platform. 
> If your life in that country is so bad, move to any single one of the hundreds of countries with on-going civil war, genocide and unrest for a bit and see what real fucking oppression is. 
> Spoiled fucks these days, We all need to bring back conscription and make mandatory Military service a rule. Maybe once they get a first hand look at what's going on elsewhere they'll stop shitting in their own back yard...
> I wonder what their families think of them, If my kids ever did this id beat their asses!
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck who disagrees with me, you can fuck off too!


That's just it, Americans live in a self induced isolation bubble. We have no idea what is really going on in the rest of the world or how the average person lives over seas. Outside of Western Europe, much of the world is under strict totalitarian control.

----------


## kelkel

> That's just it, Americans live in a self induced isolation bubble. We have no idea what is really going on in the rest of the world or how the average person lives over seas.



Not sure I can agree with that, especially with the internet and all other available news sources. The way this world is going I hope the bubble never breaks!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Not sure I can agree with that, especially with the internet and all other available news sources. The way this world is going I hope the bubble never breaks!


It's true though, I don't have a clue how someone lives day to day in Sierra Leone, Kenya, Qutar, Yemen or China.

Everytime I visit another country I am shocked by certain things. And I am well read. Large swaths of our population are blind to just how free, tolerant, safe, fed, clothed, and general spoiled in the US. 

You fuck with the police in Russia, they will beat you to and each of your life, in China you can lose your life for not performing well at your job. In Yemen a women can't drive or go to school. In Somilia the average person lives on 600-700 calories a day. 

We focus on wrongs some much from the past that we forget how far we have come. The cry like we have it so bad. Yeah there are many things than need to change. But humanity is a process.

----------


## kelkel

> It's true though, I don't have a clue how someone lives day to day in Sierra Leone, Kenya, Qutar, Yemen or China.
> 
> Everytime I visit another country I am shocked by certain things. And I am well read. *Large swaths of our population are blind to just how free, tolerant, safe, fed, clothed, and general spoiled in the US.* 
> 
> You fuck with the police in Russia, they will beat you to and each of your life, in China you can lose your life for not performing well at your job. In Yemen a women can't drive or go to school. In Somilia the average person lives on 600-700 calories a day. 
> 
> *We focus on wrongs some much from the past that we forget how far we have come*. The cry like we have it so bad. Yeah there are many things than need to change. But humanity is a process.



You are well read. And well spoken!

----------


## Megalodon6

Musclescience coming in hot with the eye opener. I have no complaints I have a normal blue collar life and I'm perfectly content with just that.

----------


## Proximal

If you want to complain, do it without disrespecting others' beliefs.

I want to watch/listen to ESPN again without having to see/hear this - I guess that's really why I'm upset.

----------


## Sfla80

Students are now doing this in classrooms. Story of a teacher leasing grades for kids who sit.

NBA has already stated that most of them will sit.

It's ridiculous at this point.

----------


## Proximal

> Students are now doing this in classrooms. Story of a teacher leasing grades for kids who sit.
> 
> NBA has already stated that most of them will sit.
> 
> It's ridiculous at this point.


For the Pledge of Allegiance (I teach high school) - to preempt any issues I make a similar statement:

If you don't wish to stand for the pledge I will not ask you to do so against your will, it is your right. I just ask that you don't disrespect the pledge by talking, using your phone, etc. 

That's the best I can do. In the past I would have made more of a fuss, but it's just not a battle I want to fight at this time. I don't even look at who is and isn't, I just look at the flag and state my pledge and let things be.

----------


## MuscleScience

I guess my thought is, if a population of people decides to never respect or see the flag or the anthem and what it represents as their own. At what point do they then decide that The USA is not their country anymore? 

Do we allow those citizens who don't identify as Americans to still live within our borders. 

Do we give them a state or two and make it their own sovereign nation. 

Do we just leave them alone and let them identify as a separate and distinct culture but still give them all the same benefits that citizens get including entitlements. 

If the later option, should they still be able to vote and have a say in a political process of a nation they do no consider themselves a part of?

----------


## kelkel

> NBA has already stated that most of them will sit.
> 
> It's ridiculous at this point.



Maybe people should complain that the NBA is racist? Stats have it at about 74% black. Interesting dichotomy....

----------


## Sfla80

> Maybe people should complain that the NBA is racist? Stats have it at about 74% black. Interesting dichotomy....


Oh I agree there.

Remember what happened at the all star game when it was in new Orleans

----------


## MuscleScience

> Oh I agree there.
> 
> Remember what happened at the all star game when it was in new Orleans


No, what?

----------


## Sfla80

> No, what?


Huge rioting man. 

They destroyed that city

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> It's true though, I don't have a clue how someone lives day to day in Sierra Leone, Kenya, Qutar, Yemen or China.
> 
> Everytime I visit another country I am shocked by certain things. And I am well read. Large swaths of our population are blind to just how free, tolerant, safe, fed, clothed, and general spoiled in the US. 
> 
> You fuck with the police in Russia, they will beat you to and each of your life, in China you can lose your life for not performing well at your job. In Yemen a women can't drive or go to school. In Somilia the average person lives on 600-700 calories a day. 
> 
> We focus on wrongs some much from the past that we forget how far we have come. The cry like we have it so bad. Yeah there are many things than need to change. But humanity is a process.


No offense but most Americans are somewhere between Wussy and Pussy. Just saying it out loud.

If you want to work for it you can be successful in the USA. Truth is there is a "thing" that happens in people when they remove survival of the fittest from the system. They begin to think they are too good to prepare for the worst...and become sheep.

Personally I am ashamed of the USA because of one single fact. Politicians play you all like a fiddle....and you let it happen.

My path left the USA and life has been great ever since. Being around people that depend on foodstamps and liberal handouts is pathetic. Do not work in the USA and you get paid. Do not work in any other country and you starve to death. No way in hell I would raise my kids in the USA. 

I do not mean to offend or cause crap but 99%+ of Americans could not make it in a different country. As far as Colin...What has he done to help the issue? Mocking the place that allows you to make a difference by not respecting it does not help. But once Trump is President I think the oppressed are about to get actually oppressed....he says the cops are under funded and the most mistreated entity in America.

----------


## MuscleScience

> No offense but most Americans are somewhere between Wussy and Pussy. Just saying it out loud.
> 
> If you want to work for it you can be successful in the USA. Truth is there is a "thing" that happens in people when they remove survival of the fittest from the system. They begin to think they are too good to prepare for the worst...and become sheep.
> 
> Personally I am ashamed of the USA because of one single fact. Politicians play you all like a fiddle....and you let it happen.
> 
> My path left the USA and life has been great ever since. Being around people that depend on foodstamps and liberal handouts is pathetic. Do not work in the USA and you get paid. Do not work in any other country and you starve to death. No way in hell I would raise my kids in the USA. 
> 
> I do not mean to offend or cause crap but 99%+ of Americans could not make it in a different country. As far as Colin...What has he done to help the issue? Mocking the place that allows you to make a difference by not respecting it does not help. But once Trump is President I think the oppressed are about to get actually oppressed....he says the cops are under funded and the most mistreated entity in America.


Only about half of us are Pussies, and the other have are liberal hypocrites. We let the liberals say and dictate the narrative and we keep our mouths shut because we don't want to lose jobs or bring harm to our families. I wish it would stop, but I have to much to lose to become an activist. 

Plus all that stuff you hear about Trump is mostly BS from the MSM. Nobody wants an outsider elected. It's no wonder it's never happened before. 

Anyway, I came across this paper today. It's not getting any MSM coverage but it doesn't lend support to the BLM narrative. 

http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fry...-july_2016.pdf

"The importance of our results for racial inequality in America is unclear. It is plausible that racial differences in lower level uses of force are simply a distraction and movements such as Black Lives Matter should seek solutions within their own communities rather than changing the behaviors of police and other external forces."


http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fry...-july_2016.pdf

----------


## kelkel

> "The importance of our results for racial inequality in America is unclear. It is plausible that racial differences in lower level uses of force are simply a distraction and movements such as Black Lives Matter should seek solutions within their own communities rather than changing the behaviors of police and other external forces."
> 
> 
> http://scholar.harvard.edu/files/fry...-july_2016.pdf



But that won't happen as with that option there's no one to blame....

----------


## Proximal

> No offense but most Americans are somewhere between Wussy and Pussy. Just saying it out loud.
> 
> *I have an American flag and a Statue of Liberty tattooed on my arm - offense taken, but with a grain of salt as they say; understanding that we are all part of the same forum/lifestyle, so I won't push it.*
> 
> If you want to work for it you can be successful in the USA. *Absolutely agree here, took our family 3 generations to go from penniless immigrants to "doing very well".* Truth is there is a "thing" that happens in people when they remove survival of the fittest from the system. They begin to think they are too good to prepare for the worst...and become sheep.
> *Have no idea where you are coming from, but loved the book entitled "From Darwin to Hitler".* 
> 
> Personally I am ashamed of the USA because of one single fact. Politicians play you all like a fiddle....and you let it happen.
> *The country has done things it should be ashamed of, agreed. If I'm being played, I sure as hell can't tell and am doing quite well despite of it*
> ...


Just a healthy debate, have a good one!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> Just a healthy debate, have a good one!



I hear where you are. Remember walking out NTC Orlando to a handful of protesters of Storm Shield getting their asses handed to them by a mob of pro-military peeps. 

I then watch our government give companies cash to move jobs out of the USA.

I watch yearly the EPA give China BILLIONS for some odd reason.

I watch people becoming more and more about the Liberal freebies. I watch certain minorities hold our cities in ransom. 

When I was promoted to O-4 I was attacked outside a mall by a black kid just looking to start trouble. After firmly implanting his knife in his right peck with his own hand....I get investigated because I am from Alabama.

The Flag and the country no longer match. I am a real American but America is where you hang your hat. Come to Cebu Philippines and you will know my house from the big arse American Flag flying. 

My brothers in the military still are my brothers and I still work for Sam in a few Embassy. I just do not consider those who try to destroy a good thing for their personal gain as my brothers. So Collin can suck the right walnut. 

Dale Murphy of the Atlanta Braves did more during my lifetime than all politicians put together. 

Dont get me started on the 9/11 coverup. W is a traitor as is Obama.

----------


## Proximal

> I hear where you are. Remember walking out NTC Orlando to a handful of protesters of Storm Shield getting their asses handed to them by a mob of pro-military peeps. 
> 
> I then watch our government give companies cash to move jobs out of the USA.
> 
> I watch yearly the EPA give China BILLIONS for some odd reason.
> 
> I watch people becoming more and more about the Liberal freebies. I watch certain minorities hold our cities in ransom. 
> 
> When I was promoted to O-4 I was attacked outside a mall by a black kid just looking to start trouble. After firmly implanting his knife in his right peck with his own hand....I get investigated because I am from Alabama.
> ...


The way I see it, if you served our country in the military, then that gives you the right to say whatever you please and I am not going to critique it in any way, and I mean that with the utmost sincerity and honesty. Any man or woman that is willing to give his or her life for the safety and security of others demands my highest respect. This is the fundamental reason why I am fuming about this issue regarding the police and the lack of respect that they get.

I hope you'll forgive me for any critique I gave you above. Peace and good luck to you and your family!

Most sincerely!

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> The way I see it, if you served our country in the military, then that gives you the right to say whatever you please and I am not going to critique it in any way, and I mean that with the utmost sincerity and honesty. Any man or woman that is willing to give his or her life for the safety and security of others demands my highest respect. This is the fundamental reason why I am fuming about this issue regarding the police and the lack of respect that they get.
> 
> I hope you'll forgive me for any critique I gave you above. Peace and good luck to you and your family!
> 
> Most sincerely!


It is all good Bro. I am super opinionated person but when face to face...no one you rather be storming the castle with.

----------

